

Idea for the web: Hover over a link, see a small preview of the linked page - dgurney

Sometimes I hesitate clicking on a link because I don't know what the resulting page will look like - it's a leap of faith. So here's a potential solution: If I hover over a link for about 500ms (just like hovering over a username on Facebook), I see a small modal popup displaying a thumbnail of the resulting page. It would be trivial for Google to implement this in Chrome.<p>More context, happier browsing.
======
mikecane
This already exists. A lot of WordPress blogs use it (I think WordPress might
have acquired the company that created it). I have disabled it on my
WordPress(dotcom) blogs because it's just a PITA. It takes too long for a
preview to be created and it blocks the blog -- which is an issue if you
accidentally run your mouse over it (like those stupid popup Share buttons all
over the place now).

EDIT: I've done a screensnap to show you what it looks like in my WordPress
Dashboard for Comments (where I apparently cannot turn it off):
[http://mikecanepics.wordpress.com/2013/01/05/site-preview-
in...](http://mikecanepics.wordpress.com/2013/01/05/site-preview-in-
wordpress/)

------
nodata
What's the advantage? This would only end up favouring websites which look
good as thumbnails. Websites with killer content will not gain anything.

------
Giszmo
Uhm, I hover to _not_ trigger outbound traffic and check the actual url of the
link before I click. Wouldn't want my browser to try and render a page that I
didn't even click.

